# Late to the Party.......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Commission build for a client,started on friday.alex


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Commission build for a client,started on friday.alex


 
Loooking Gooood Alex!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As always, Alexander; STUNNING!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yea,floor......after two failed attempts at airbrushing and painting the floor,I found the colors I needed in spray cans.Mind you there are NO hobby shops in west coast of Puerto Rico,the only hobby shop I have actually been to is in the metro San Juan area,two and a half hour drive from where I live.They have some spray paints,I was able to find the bare metal silver by Tamiya to do the hull.I forgot that Rust-Oleum,is made by RPM,who also make Testors Model Masters Paints.I was able to find the two colors for the floor and paint it in half a day.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks Great ! what did you use to mask the floor to paint the circle & do the pictures show your Jupiter 2 already painted with the bare metal silver,? hard to tell in pictures.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I used frisket paper,a new blade and just slowy followed the groove on the floor.I had to run a sewing needle in the gooove first,to clean it out.The top hull section is painted.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The line in the floor is nice, unlike the polar lights floor where yo had to find something for the upper deck circle to get it just right. took me 11 times until i finally found something i never thought of using for the mask, Henry at TSDA has a vinyl circle in his decals. Your ship looks very nice, can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Painted the walls,and cut out the pod doors so that will be the power junction for the lights.Lower hull gets paint today.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work on the J2 Falcon! What color did you use for the beams? It looks like light sand?Also have you ever used Tamiya's Titanium spray? Just wondering how that compares to their mica silver.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Great work on the J2 Falcon! What color did you use for the beams? It looks like light sand?Also have you ever used Tamiya's Titanium spray? Just wondering how that compares to their mica silver.


Great question, I am also curious about those colors as well tamiya bare metal silver How do these colors compare to mica silver ? what are the differences ?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Guys,remember I live on the Island of Puerto Rico,No Hobby Shops to speak of,so I have to do with what I can find.I was lucky enough to find the Tamiya Bare Metal Silver.I have never seen the Mica Silver that my friend BeatlePaul used on his.I posted a Batmobile I primed with Chrome Silver,in the little bottles,for comparison.Landing and lower hull were done yeaterday.I was looking for the sand color,and Rust-Oleum(see upper posts) makes a gloss Sand.I was going to go with that until I found,in their American Accents line a color called "Soft Wheat" which is a satin sand color.Saved me a step of having to dullcoat the gloss sand.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have bare metal silver on my Apollo service module and it looks good. For the jupiter 2, BEFORE i discovered Tamiya spray paints i have always used testors metallic silver & got the perfect shade of gray/silver on all of my earlier Jupiter 2 models but i now prefer tamiya paints. , however comparing the 2 colors the bare metal has a shine to it when the light hits it. I would like to see mica silver in person to compare. I also always painted the landing gear well bays the same color as the outer hull but I am considering using a different color or shade for the leg well bays. How many here paint the leg well bays the same as the hull color & how many use different colors ?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

working on the interior


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great work.....can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Alex, I have a fully stocked HobbytownUSA here and would be glad to aquire the items you need and mail them down. PM if interested.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for the kind offer,I'll keep it in mind.alex


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's my solution for painting the back panel,I did'nt.I took two sheets of velum,,and or traceing paper,cut to fit the panels,poked the holes with an awl,and fit them to the back.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Idea!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

And here they are installed.Window light is coming through in the second photo.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super, Alex! I thought the paper texture might show through, but with the lights on it disappears completely.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks,Paul.I hate repetition!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That's looking very good Alex....:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

More parts painted.The Space Pod area is where the power and switch connections will go.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great idea, what does you switch box look like from underneath ? how are you connecting the pod door cover ? magnets ?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

@Bert,I had to reconfigure the box so that it would not be in the way of lights that go there,will post when the layout is done.I think I'm just going to make the pod hatch press fit in,no magnets.Some tinted velum for the freezing tubes,to diffuse the light.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thats a great idea you have, using that area for the switches.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> Here's my solution for painting the back panel, I didn't. I took two sheets of velum, and or tracing paper, cut to fit the panels, poked the holes with an awl, and fit them to the back.


That should look pretty authentic, as that's what they did on the actual set. Nice work!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

So here is the Space Pod Box,the red switch is the momentary one for the fusion core,it is toward the outside edge of the saucer.Here is the box in place with plenty of room for the wires,I doubled the walls for [email protected] starseeker it looks just loke the set photos I have


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Note:One of the Discharge tubes sits right on top of the landing gear well.Oh,what to do........Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best.I bent the Led leads at a 90 degree angle and it now becomes the pin for the base to sit on.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

slow and steady.....


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Your floor looks great, nice colors !


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Circuitry Cabinet done,I tried to approximate the colors and patterns using Tamiya clear colors......


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Circuitry Cabinet done,I tried to approximate the colors and patterns using Tamiya clear colors......


I like this. I was just watching a couple of season 3 episodes to get a good look at the colors for the panels as they appeared on TV. Yours looks terrific!

Bryan


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

It's looking very, very nice Alex :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice detailing on those circuite panels:thumbsup:
in fact,Every thing looks flawless in your work.
Very nice!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Small Update:These floor units have three colors on them,chrome,silver and gunmetal for the bands.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Done,and just adding the final touches and the Voodoo FX lighing package


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

What are we commenting on? I see no link...hmm.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

My work.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Your workmanship is excellent as always, Alexander! If I didn't know these were of the Moebius kit, I'd really think they were full-sized reproductions of the original set pieces! The astogator is wonderful, but the magna panel/artificial gravity generator/flight recorder wall is phenomenal!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That latest set of pics looks great. Awesome work! :thumbsup:

What happened to all the older pics?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks,I had to deleate some to make room.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah, I understand. I don't know if you're aware or not, but you can get a photobucket account that has more pic space, tho you have to pay extra. It's an option, anyhow. 

Regardless, like this next set you've posted, as well. You'll have it looking fantastic in no time w/the lighting!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Near the End......*

Putting in the lights and adding some detail.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Allmost there......


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

That looks just awesome! Beautiful workmanship so far, one of the finest I've ever seen posted here! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Call be dumb , but all I see are a few pictures posted, but comments on other items that I can't find. The little I have seen looks fantastic though!

Where can I go to see them all? What I'm I missing? Is life just an illusion?

Thanks,
Hal9001-


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Not everything is forever.....most of the first pictures are gone,but you'll get to see the finished product.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A little more today......


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:dude: Sweet. :dude: 

~RK~


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you.Please refer to my "Jupiter II" thread for the finished build.


----------

